# First time on a Motorhome holiday



## 130770 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello people,

Myself, hubby and our two kids (ages 3 and 5) are planning on our first motorhome holiday this summer. July / August.

I love Spain & Portugal but have only explored the southern tourist traps in villa style holidays.... We would like to explore northern Spain and Portugal..

We are planning on 3 weeks and would like to get ferry across to Bilbao or Santander and then travel over to Porto and back... How realistic is this in 3 weeks? 

If anyone can recommend routes / places and good sites for novices like ourselves... and any tips in general it would be MOST appreciated..

Look forward to hearing from anyone
Nancy x


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The ferries to Spain are very, very expensive. Prob >£1,000

Dover - Calais is ridiculously cheap. Prob <£100

You will find it very, very hot in Spain at that time.

Why not limit yourselves to touring France?

Much, much simpler than Spain.

France is motorhome heaven with its endless free (or very cheap) overnight _Aires_, reasonably priced _Campings Municipal_ and a range of commercial campsites around every corner.

Three weeks will give you a nice sample of France from Brittany beaches to the Dordogne or even the Pyrenées.

The beauty of it all is that you do not need to rigorously plan ahead even though you are going at peak season.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Nancy

You'll go a long way to get better advice than pippin's


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We've not been to northern Spain in the campervan, but have been camping there in July and August and it can be cooler than the south, it can also be very hot, of course. We travelled from Bilbao and camped at Vittoria, Jaca and Torla in Ordessa National Park. It was much cooler in Torla, in the Pyrennees, in fact it snowed one day. The site may not be accessible with a larger motorhome. Jaca was a pleasant small town and there was a site there with a pool, although we were on the cheaper one nearer to the town. This was a long time ago and our son was 8 years old. He coped with the heat so long as we rested in the afternoon.

Lots of people go along the coast to Galicia, the greenest part of Spain, so this might be a good plan, as it will also be cooler, particularly once you are on the Atlantic.

How far you get depends how far your children and yourselves are prepared to travel and whether you prefer to keep touring or find a site you all like and stay there for a week.

The ferries are expensive, but are also part of the holiday and if you can run to the cost its a great way to end up in Spain without having to go through France.

Have fun planning your holiday.
CandA


----------



## 130770 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks so far for the replies... have to say that the heat issue isnt a problem... im aware northern spain can be cooler - kids and us like it hot... and as long as we have air con on board it will be fine...

Think we would be hiring a 6 berth, so will have to ensure we go to sites that can accomodate the larger motorhome.

I hear lovely things about some of the beaches in Galicia... 

From the small amount of looking the ferry is coming in at about £1,200 for all of us and the motorhome... its alot, but i suppose it means less driving through France as you say, and also means we can load up the vehicle from home ...


----------

